# Working VISA



## Me Be De (May 15, 2018)

26 from the UK here, trying to do as much research as I can so any help would be great!

I want to apply for the two year working holiday visa for Canada and was planning to work at Whistler mountain for a winter season, for about 5/6 months so I can ski on my days off!. But I have no idea where to start about applying for jobs there that could also give me accomedation. And I'd have to time it well with applying because who knows how long the VISA application would take or if I even get accepted! 

Also I'm a LGV (class 2, wagons/trucks) driver and was wondering if I would have to go through all the theory tests again if I wanted to do driving work in Canada or would I just have to take a driving test and thats it?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You’ll need to do some Googling. Firstly, working in Whistler through the winter is an extremely popular objective. Many young people from all over the world have that in mind. I think it doubtful that employers there provide much in the way of accommodation, but it is available there from private lessors. Chances are, I think, you must be prepared to share. Google JOBS and ACCOMMODATION in Whistler. 
As far as your trucking license you should read the BC Government site as regards it’s requirements for such a matter.


----------



## blockradius (Mar 24, 2018)

what are the chances of a cell phone repairer to get a job in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

blockradius said:


> what are the chances of a cell phone repairer to get a job in Canada?


I would think NOT GOOD.


----------



## blockradius (Mar 24, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> I would think NOT GOOD.


 are you 100 percent sure? bcoz i have read in internet that there are lot of people required with technical skills in Canada.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And 'the internet' says that there's a shortage of cell phone repairers?
I did a quick search for 'Cell phone repairer' jobs in a radius of 50 km around Toronto. That is an area where more than 6.5 million people are living... 1 job posted (actually 2, but both were for the same company). 

Cell phone repairer isn't considered such a technical skill. They are talking about Red Seal Electricians, experienced welders, millwrights, auto mechanics, great software developers, lots of jobs in STEM,...


----------



## blockradius (Mar 24, 2018)

Ok thanks for replying


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe in other places/provinces, they need Cell Phone Repair technicians? But I would guess that, in a place as huge as the Greater Toronto Area, if there was a need, you would see it there.


----------



## blockradius (Mar 24, 2018)

Thank you I'll check it out


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

blockradius said:


> what are the chances of a cell phone repairer to get a job in Canada?



You cannot possibly be serious.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

blockradius said:


> are you 100 percent sure? bcoz i have read in internet that there are lot of people required with technical skills in Canada.



First, cell phone repairs are not the kind of technical skills they are talking about. Hell, I wouldn't even call that a technical skill. I can think of at least ten places that repair cell phones within five blocks of my house. That is hardly a skill, nor an in demand one.


----------

